# Qt 4.2.1 + pl_PL

## nelchael

Witam

Problem jest dosc ciekawy: mianowicie Qt 4.2.1 (i cala seria 4.x) ma takie tlumaczenia:

```
nelchael@nelchael ~$ cd /usr/share/qt4/translations/

nelchael@nelchael translations$ ls -1

total 244K

28K qt_ar.qm

36K qt_de.qm

36K qt_es.qm

36K qt_fr.qm

24K qt_iw.qm

28K qt_ru.qm

32K qt_sk.qm

24K qt_zh_CN.qm

nelchael@nelchael translations$
```

Jak widac nie ma tam jezyka polskiego. Wraz z Trollem myslimy o poswieceniu chwili czasu i zajeciu sie tym. Wbrew pozorom nie ma tego tak duzo (~640 obiektow do przetlumaczenia) - zaczalem cos juz robic lecz jak narazie mam tylko najwazniejsze tlumaczenia (~10% calosci). Docelowo chcialbym nawiazac wspolprace z Trolltech'em w tej sprawie. Ale zeby to zrobic potrzeba skompletowac zespol ~6 osob (oczywiscie jak bedzie wiecej to lepiej) - chodzi o to, zeby byl zespol ktory bedzie mogl sprawnie aktualizowac ten plik po otrzymaniu od Trolltech'a informacji (i diff'a) o nowej wersji. Jesli uda sie to osiagnac, to to tlumaczenie byloby wraz z calym Qt (oczywiscie jako third-party, ale zawsze). Czy sa jacys chetni do tego? A moze jest juz taki projekt?

----------

## c2p

Chyba nie ma czegoś takiego, więc IMHO idea jest jak najbardziej słuszna. Ja byłbym nawet chętny, tylko kwestia jest tego typu: od kiedy to miałoby się zacząć? Bo ja najbliższe 2 tygodnie mam "przesrane" (czyt. próbna matura :/), ale później jestem wolny i gotowy  :Very Happy: .

----------

## Belliash

 *c2p wrote:*   

> Chyba nie ma czegoś takiego, więc IMHO idea jest jak najbardziej słuszna. Ja byłbym nawet chętny, tylko kwestia jest tego typu: od kiedy to miałoby się zacząć? Bo ja najbliższe 2 tygodnie mam "przesrane" (czyt. próbna matura :/), ale później jestem wolny i gotowy .

 

Podobnie czasu ostatnio mam nieweiele, ale jesli bede w stanie pomoc, to chetnie to zrobie...

Nie obiecuje gruszek na wierzbie zdaje sobie sprawe z tego ze moge tlumaczyc zbyt malo, gdyz nie dysponuje nieograniczona iloscia czasu, ale chyba zawsze to para rak do pracy...  :Wink: 

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Jestem studentem, czyli mam w cholerę czasu, wchodzę w to.

----------

## nelchael

Super. Oprocz mnie jest juz 5 osob  :Smile:  (Kurt i Troll oprocz ^^^). Teraz powoli:

- od kiedy? od dnia wczesniej niz moj pierwszy post

- ile jest do roboty:

```
lrelease qt_pl.ts

Updating 'qt_pl.qm'...

    Generated 527 translations (525 finished and 2 unfinished)

    Ignored 174 untranslated source texts
```

Wiec jak widac zostalo 176 tekstow do przetlumaczenia. Ogromnie przydatne okazalo sie tlumaczenie KDE  :Smile:  Niedlugo (czyli przed weekendem) utworze strone skad bedzie mozna pobrac potrzebny plik, oraz ogolne info o projekcie.

----------

## nelchael

Prosze osoby zainteresowane tematem o kontakt na maila (moj nick @gentoo.org) z Qt4pl w temacie - potrzebne mi jest tez imie i nazwisko do opublikowania na stronie.

----------

## Poe

podjąlbym się tego na probę (bo moze sie okazac, ze jednak moja znajomosc angielskiego jest ciut za slaba), tak więc dostane tekst, przejrzę, potłumaczę.

----------

## vutives

Tak samo jak Poe - jestem tym zainteresowany, choć muszę najwpierw sprawdzić jak będzie mi szło  :Wink: .

----------

## Yatmai

Też chętnie spróbuje  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

count me in  :Smile: 

----------

## Insenic

Także jestem w stanie poświecić na to trochę swojego czasu. Jak by co to proszę o info...

----------

## soltys

rowniez z checia poswiece czesc swojego wolnego czasu na ten cel  :Wink:  nie jest go duzo ale zawsze 2 rece wiecej do roboty  :Wink: 

----------

## nelchael

Strona ruszyła: http://qt.nelchael.net/

Osoby, ktorych nie ma w spisie prosze jeszcze raz o wyslanie maili (nawet tych, ktorzy juz slali do mnie), przypominam: potrzebuje imienia, nazwiska i maila (ale to ostanie jest dosc oczywiste  :Wink:  ).

----------

